# Charity Concert



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi guys I'm holding a charity concert for people who struggle to reach orgasm.

If you can't come, let me know.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: 
More spelling errors.  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Will Slade be playing ...... Cum On Feel the Noize ? :lol:


----------



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> Will Slade be playing ...... Cum On Feel the Noize ? :lol:


I'll try to organise that for you! I've already got Cum on Eileen on the track list..


----------



## Idun (Nov 4, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

TomBorehamUK said:


> ZephyR2 said:
> 
> 
> > Will Slade be playing ...... Cum On Feel the Noize ? :lol:
> ...


Well I don't think there will be much of that going on :lol:


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

ZephyR2 said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > ZephyR2 said:
> ...


Think of it as gentle encouragement....


----------



## thegasman (May 8, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

